# Teichbinse aus Naturteich



## frido (23. Okt. 2011)

Komme gerade wieder rein vom Spaziergang mit Familie. Wir waren an einem Gewässer bei uns in der Gegend, das ich schon seit vielen Jahren kenne. Da mein Teichprojekt gerade aktuell ist und ich auch über die ein oder andere Bepflanzungsaktion nachdenke, habe ich heute mal mit "anderen Augen" geschaut. Hunderte große kräftige Büsche von Teichbinsen, __ Kalmus und etliche Gräser, die ich namentlich allerdings nicht kenne. Nun fasste ich den Beschluß, mir die nächsten Tage einen ordentlichen Busch Teichbinse auszugraben und in meinen Teich umzusiedeln. Jetzt habe ich allerdings einige Bedenken, wegen dem Substrat. Mein Spielsand wird der Pflanze nicht wirklich gefallen, da sie bis jetzt in einem ordentlichen Lehm/Sand Gemisch steht. Ich könnte ja gleich ne Portion von dem Teichsubstrat mitnehmen-aber ich will mir natürlich auch nicht mit einem viel zu nährstoffreichen Substrat ein algenproblem für nächstes Frühjahr schaffen. Was würdet ihr machen-das Substrat aus dem Teich-Substrat und Spielsand mischen-oder direkt in toten Spielsand setzen??? Lehmhaltigen Sand oder Verlegesand bekomme ich hier keinen im Baumarkt-leider!

LG 

Andreas


----------



## laolamia (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

abgesehen davon das das verboten ist... spielsand aus dem baumarkt (wenn kleine mengen) oder verlegesand im baustoffhandel

gruss lao


----------



## Moonlight (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Laß Dich bloß nicht dabei erwischen ...

Davon abgesehen wäre mir das Einbringen von Wildpflanzen in den Teich zu riskant. Ich könnte mir da Krankheiten und __ Parasiten einschleppen, die ich evtl nur mit einem hohen Kostenaufwand los werde. Im schlimmsten Fall kostet es mich Tierleben.

Kauf Dir das Zeug doch lieber im Baumarkt oder Pflanzenhandel.

Mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Ich würde dich bitten die Pflanzen da zu lassen wo sie sind der Natur zu liebe!
Zum Substrat hab bei mir nur Spielsand drinnen und es wächst alles prima.


----------



## Boxerfan (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hei, laß doch die Pflanzen da wo sie sind. 
Wenn Du Dir mal vor Augen hälst was eine geldstrafe bei Wald-und Forstfrevel kostet..................so groß kann Dein teich nicht sein das du ihn damit nicht zupflanzen köntest
Nur so als beispiel, in den 80er jahren haben die uns 500,00 DM abgenommen weil wir mit dem Motorrad über einen stillgelegten truppenübungsplatz gefahren sind. Eben wegen dem besagten Frevel


----------



## frido (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Also mein schlechtes Gewissen hält sich da echt in Grenzen-letztes Jahr wurde dort ein begehbarer Wall durch den See saniert und der komplette Uferbereich beidseitig vom Bagger plattgemacht. Keinen Mensch haben die etlichen hundert zerstörten Uferpflanzen gekümmert. Und ist ja nicht gerade so, das die gemeine Teichbinse vom Aussterben bedroht ist-die wächst bei uns wie Unkraut sogar in Straßengräben. Und wenn die gemäht werden...? Die Pflanzen dort waren lediglich besonders dicht und kräftig und nicht drei so vermickerte Halme aus dem Fachhandel. Man kann es auch übertreiben-sorry!


----------



## laolamia (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*



frido schrieb:


> Also mein schlechtes Gewissen hält sich da echt in Grenzen-



verboten ist es trotzdem 
jeder muss wissen was er macht- wird man erwischt zahlt man

ich kenne leute die haben kein schlechtes gewissen...beim raubkopieren, klauen, beleidigen.....
soll keine grundsatzdisskusion werden

schoenen sonntag.... hol dir noch einen autohaenger sand aus der naechsten sandgrube... das merkt doch keiner


----------



## frido (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Habe leider keinen Autoanhänger...


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Moin.

Ganz so drastisch ist das mit dem Verbot tatsächlich nicht. Ich hatte da vor ca. einem Jahr mal eine Anfrage an die zuständige Behörde in L geschrieben und entsprechend Antwort bekommen. 
Allerdings muss man sehr genau wissen, was man tut - denn wenn man dabei erwischt wird, wie man geschützte oder gar vom Aussterben bedrohte (Unter)Arten ausbuddelt, gibt das richtig Ärger.

Auch sollte man den Besitzer der Fläche fragen. Niemand findet es witzig, wenn plötzlich einer mit dem Spaten bewaffnet im eigenen Vorgarten steht und sich da was von den "massenhaft vorhandenen" Pflanzen ausbuddeln will.
Das gleiche gilt m.M.n. für jede Fläche! Kein einziger Quadratmeter in Deutschland gehört "niemandem".


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Es geht dabei wenig um gefährdet oder nicht gefährdet es geht ums Prinzip denkt jeder so wie du ist bald keine Pflanze mehr da aber nun ja man kann es auch übertreiben nicht...


----------



## frido (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Schon klar. Die Teichbinse ist in anderen europäischen Ländern nach wie vor eine Nutzpflanze-da werden hundertausende Pflanzen aus Wildbeständen geerntet-und sie ist nach wie vor in Massen vorhanden. Wenn sie entsprechende Lebensbedingungen vorfindet, vermehrt sie sich wie Unkraut. Ergo werden wahrscheinlich an dieser Stelle nächstes Jahr zwei oder drei neue Pflanzen stehen. Also jetzt mal nicht so heiß machen-schließlich habe ich keine seltene Blaue Sumpfschwertlilie ausgebuddelt. Bei deiner Argumentationsweise dürftest du ja nicht mal mehr Rasen mähen oder Hecke schneiden...! Immer erst mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren...:__ nase
Die anderen Argumente bezüglich Eigentumsvorbehalt oder einschleppen von irgendwelchem Zeug´s kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen und sind auch berechtigt-aber deine Argumentation ist sinnfrei.


----------



## Hagalaz (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Sinnfrei wenn du das so siehst ist das deine Sache aber Rasenmähen und Wildpflanzen ausgraben sind zwei paar Schuhe. 
Naja wie gesagt deine Sache.


----------



## laolamia (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

das bringt hier doch keinen weiter, nimm dir einen spaten und geh los.
um deine frage zu beantworten: nimm sand

gruss lao


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hallo Frido,

gut gemeinter Tipp:
Bring in Erfahrung wem diese Teichbinse gehört, ich weiß aus Erfahrung das es Besitzer von Naturteichen gibt, die froh sind wenn jemand ihre Pflanzen "ausdünnt".
Somit wärst Du auf der sicheren Seite und keiner kann mehr schimpfen

MfG
Ralph


----------



## frido (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

So siehts aus! Der See gehört der Stadt und ist verpachtet an den Anglerverband. (dem ich übrigens angehöre) Der Anglerverband als Pächter hat damit die Verkehrssicherungspflicht und kümmert sich auch um die Sauberkeit am Gewässer. Im Zuge der jährlichen Arbeitseinsätze werden neben den obligatorischen Müllsammelaktionen auch die Angelstellen von Dreck, Unrat und wuchernden Pflanzen (unter anderem der sich immer mehr ausbreitenden Teichbinse) befreit. Bei diesen Aktionen erleiden die Pflanzen ein unangenehmeres Schicksal, als ihr dasein an meinem Teich zu fristen. Sie werden nämlich einfach entsorgt. Und jedes Jahr sind die Angelstellen wieder zugewachsen und das Spiel beginnt von vorn. 
Also kein Grund, mich für die Ausrottung dieser extrem seltenen Pflanze verantwortlich zu machen...


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

NOCH FRAGEN


----------



## laolamia (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

nimm sand!


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*



> nimm sand!





Ralph


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

1. Nimm Sand !  

2. Cool bleiben... hättest Du statt "Naturteich"  geschrieben: Bei dem von meinem Verein gepachteten Angelteich usw... hätte es doch diese Reaktionen gar nicht gegeben. 

Ich find es legitim, das bei einem Forum das tausende Leute lesen können auch auf die gesetzliche Lage hingewiesen wird. 
Dir hat keiner was unterstellt, sondern es kamen Hinweise zu dem was ggf. noch zu beachten ist. 
Und man kann doch über alles reden oder ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## frido (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

is ja gut-ich nehme Sand...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Bei uns wurden gerade die Bäche warscheinlich Hochwassersicher gemacht und es liegen warscheinlich Tonnen an Iris rum und vergammeln. ... Ich hab ja schon genug... 
Ich denke, wenn man sich Senker nimmt und das in Mengen, die wirklich niemanden stören (weil einfach im Überfluß vorhenden)  geht alles in Ordnung (außer bei unter Naturschutz stehenden Pflanzen, diese haben zu bleiben wo sie sind) 

Sticht man jedoch den halben Teich ab um Pflanzen zu gewinnen ... Du hast es ja gehört. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Hagalaz (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Unter den Umständen das es eine "Angelteich" ist der zu einem Verein gehört dem du angehörst ist es natürlich kein Problem also nehm ich meine Aussagen zurück.


----------



## Limnos (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hi

Wenn es die Flatterbinde ist, die wächst in fast jedem Substrat, wenn es nur feucht genug ist. Bei uns stehen sie an der Straße. Nimm Dir ein paar Samen mit. Wenn Du sie einmal hast, wirst Du genug Jungpflanzen bekommen.

@ Darius: Deine Sorge um Pflanzen vertägt sich aber wenig mit Deinem Wahlspruch. Es ist m.E. eben keine Prinzipienfrage. Das " wenn alle das täten,... " ist ein Totschlagargument. Viele Pflanzen, überhaupt vieles, was Menschen der Natur entnehmen, wird entweder in genügender Menge nachgezogen, oder es sind so wenige daran interessiert, dass von daher keine Gefahr der Ausrottung droht. Damit will ich nicht Raubbau, den es auch gibt, leugnen oder entschuldigen. Dann dürfte man keine Pilze, keine Beeren, keine Wildkräuter mehr sammeln, vor allem dann nicht, wenn man sie mit Wurzel ausmacht. Man dürfte auch keine Blumen mehr pflücken. Ich denke, dass das Argument, zwischen bedrohten und nicht bedrohten Arten zu unterscheiden, doch sehr wichtig ist. Im Übrigen werden durch Biotopvernichtung weitaus mehr Pflanzen bedroht, als durch Ausgraben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## frido (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Da ich kein Pflanzenexperte bin, musste ich erstmal bei Wikipedia nach "Flatterbinse" schauen-genau das ist die Pflanze. Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung. Die Zerstörung von Lebensraum und maßloser Raubbau gefährden Flora und Fauna weltweit. Die Menschen nutzten schon seit jeher natürliche Ressourcen für ihren Bedarf und fügten der Natur damit keinen Schaden zu. In der heutigen Zeit werden täglich hunderte Hektar Regenwald maschinell für den Export gefällt oder um landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche zu gewinnen werden riesengroße Feuchtbiotope trockengelegt. Mit dieser Geschwindigkeit kann die Natur nicht mithalten um sich selbst zu regenerieren. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, mit dem Ausgraben einer Pflanze die sich in unseren Gefilden unkrautartig vermehrt, der Natur langfristig keinerlei Schaden zugefügt zu haben.


----------



## laolamia (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

eigentlich wollte ich mich da jetzt raushalten ABER... persoenliche meinung und recht stimmen halt nicht immer ueberein.
wenn es ein gepachteter teich ist und er fragte ist doch alles in butter 

nun ist aber gut ich klinke mich aus


----------



## Hagalaz (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

@ Wolfgang stimme dir da voll zu nur bin ich persöhnlich eben der Ansicht das man Naturteichen, also Teich die nicht bewirtschaftet werden einfach nicht anrühren sollte. Ich nehm mir auch mal gern Ableger mit aber naja ist ja auch egal der Teich wir bewirtschaftet also kein Problem ich denke damit kann man das auch abhaken 

Also nochmal offen entschuldigung für meine harsche Art hab da etwas falsch verstand und dementsprechen blöd regiert.
Zu den von euch genannte Problemen, die die Krankheit Mensch in der Wlet verursacht muss nichts gesagt werden versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Teicher (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Habt ihr alle ein gewerch wegen die alten __ Binsen.  Der Frido will 'se net vernichten sondern UMsetzen!  Ich mein es ist ein Himmel weite unterschied, Oder net?  Ob die hin oder dort stehen hauptsach' die wachsen schön.  Die meisten Teich besitzer ist es so was von egal,  ob einer was mitmimmt, sogar wenn's nicht froh drüber sind wenn's a weng ausgelichtet wird.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*



Teicher schrieb:


> Die meisten Teich besitzer ist es so was von egal,  ob einer was mitmimmt,



Nahmt  
gib doch mal die Adresse durch, damit alle die Pflanzen brauchen sich bei Dir am Teich bedienen können, ohne vorher zu fragen. 

Da der Teich sich hier ja inzwischen vom Naturteich zum gepachteten Angelteich gewandelt hat, ist das Thema doch eigentlich durch.

Also ich hatte hier bei meinem Grundstück schon mal eine die hätte mit dem Regenschirm bald die Zweige meiner Zwetschge abgebrochen, als Sie damit die Zweige runterziehen wollte um zu pflücken. 
Da steh ich gar nicht drauf, wenn einer bei meinem Eigentum sich bedient ohne mal zu fragen. Zum Laub auffegen ist die Dame ja auch nicht gekommen.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## frido (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Ich versteh jetzt bloß nicht ganz, wo der Unterschied zwischen einem Naturteich, und einem Naturteich der zu Angelzwecken verpachtet wurde, besteht??? Wenn der Anglerverband nächstes Jahr keine Pacht mehr bezahlt, ist es wieder ein ganz normaler Teich-macht das dann die Sache mehr oder weniger schlimm...
Klar gehört der Teich irgendwem-auch jede Wiese und jedes Stück Wald gehört irgendwem-wer fragt den Besitzer, wenn er Pilze sammelt oder Löwenzahn für sein Meerschweinchen pflückt...? Theoretisch ist es vielleicht Diebstahl-praktisch interessiert es keinen Menschen! Solange diese Gebiete für die Öffentlichkeit frei zugänglich sind wird kein Pilzsammler oder Löwenzahnpflücker wegen Diebstahl vor Gericht gestellt werden. Und ich denke mal, mit dem Wasserunkraut verhält es sich ähnlich. Wer natürlich mit nem Spaten in einem gekennzeichneten Landschafts- oder Naturschutzgebiet bedrohte Arten ausbuddelt oder in Wuzzels Garten Zwetschgen erntet,  braucht sich über Konsequenzen nicht wundern.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Letzlich ist das eine Frage der Definition. 
Für mich ist ein Naturteich ein natürliches Gewässer, welches nicht bewirtschaftet wird. 
Ein Angelteich wird bewirtschaftet (besetzt mit Fischen, die dann geangelt werden). 
Ein nicht bewirtschafter Teich, Auengebiete etc. sind für mich besonders schützenswerte Areale. 

Auch beim Sammeln von Pilzen, Beeren etc. gibt es Gebiete in denen nicht gesammelt werden darf und es gibt einschränkungen und Regeln an die sich der Sammler im Interesse eines gesunden Waldes halten sollte. 

Im Zweifel, und das ist bereist mehrfach gesagt worden: Fragen kostet nichts und das sollte man vorher immer machen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## laolamia (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

hatten wir schon die antwort? nimm sand


----------



## Annett (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hallo Frido.

Der Acker/die Wiesen vom Landwirt sind zumindest in unserer Gegend auch nur selten eingezäunt oder beschildert.
Sind die dann deiner Meinung nach auch für jedermann zu nutzen?? 

Es interessiert *uns* durchaus, wenn wir einerseits beklaut, andererseits als Müllkippe missbraucht oder von den lieben Hunden zugesch*ssen werden. Ist schon toll, wenn man beim Wasser fahren den Tankschlauch aus Versehen durch nen frischen Hundehaufen am Wegesrand gezogen hat. 
Oder einem der Reitplatz von den Hunden vollgesch*ssen wird, weil er O-Ton "nicht eingezäunt ist".  Klar - jede offene Wiese ist ne Hundespielwiese. 
Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...

Ich denke, dass jeder nur mal versuchen sollte sich vorzustellen, wie es ist wenn man selbst der Eigentümer derartiger Grundstücke/Biotope wäre und entsprechende Verpflichtungen hätte (Eigentum verpflichtet). Das würde vermutlich einigen die Augen öffnen.


----------



## Eugen (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hier zeigt sich wieder einmal:
" was nicht verboten ist,ist erlaubt "
Typisch Deutsch würde ich mal sagen.
Respekt vor fremden Eigentum ??
Auch wenns in der "freien" Natur ist.
Fehlanzeige. 

LG
Eugen, der auch gern mal Köter verprügelt,die im Beisein ihrer "Herrchen" in seinen (nicht eingezäunten) Vorgarten sch...


----------



## frido (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Nachdem wir nun von einer ausgegrabenen Teichbinse über anhängerweise geklauten Sand und illegaler Müllentsorgung bei vollgeschissenen Nutzflächen von Landwirten gelandet sind, sehe ich in der Weiterführung der Diskusion keinen Sinn mehr. An den Haaren herbeigezogene Vergleiche, die mit dem eigentlichen Thema nix mehr zu tun haben und typisch deutsche, kleinlichste Krümelkackerei-da nehm ich doch lieber Sand...


----------



## Moonlight (30. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*



Eugen schrieb:


> Eugen, der auch gern mal Köter verprügelt,die im Beisein ihrer "Herrchen" in seinen (nicht eingezäunten) Vorgarten sch...



Die armen Hunde ... verprügel lieber die Herrchen (das hab ich jetzt aber nicht gesagt  ). Die sind dafür verantwortlich den Dreck wegzumachen. Der Hund kann da nix dafür.

Genau Frido,

nimm Sand ... lach

Mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Zurück zu Teichbinse 
war gestern bei uns im Wald und in einem feuchteren Gebiet standen einige Horste mit __ Binsen ähnlichen Pflanzen hab mich dann mal umgeguckt und steh vor der Frage Teichbinse oder Teichsimse?
Was ist da eigentlich der Unterschied?
Könnte auch eine andere Art sein war aber relativ groß.
Hab leider kein Bild gemacht und da ich diese Wochen in Berlin bin kann ich erst nächste Woche bilder liefern.


----------



## Moonlight (31. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Laut Wiki ist das Beides das Gleiche.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewöhnliche_Teichbinse

Mandy


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hallo,

die deutschen Namen sind nicht verbindlich festgelegt und werden regional unterschiedlich verwendet (und natürlich auch von Anbieter zu Anbieter). Überwiegend wird aber für die Gattungen Schoenoplectus und Scirpus der deutsche Name Binse verwendet, und für die Gattung Eleocharis der deutsche Name Simse.


----------



## Limnos (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hi

@ Darius: Binse oder Simse.

Ohne Bild lässt sich die Frage nicht beantworten. Aber im Wald dürfte es wohl eher die Flatterbinse (Juncus effusus) als die Teich- oder Flechtsimse (Schoenoplectus lacustris) gewesen sein. Letztere wird auch viel dicker (Ø > 1cm) und fast immer höher als erstere (Ø < 5mm). Aber in der Tat: deutsche Namen sind regional verschieden und nehmen auf botanische Verwandtschaften keine Rücksicht. Die Gattung Eleocharis hat im Bestimmungsbuch (Schmeil Fitschen) den deutschen Namen Sumpfried.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Ok danke für die schnelle Antworten.
Hab ich das, dann rictig verstanden das sie eigentlich die selben Wuchsbereiche haben und sich in der Gattung unterscheiden?


----------



## frido (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hab noch ne Frage an die Experten zu besagter Teichbinse und wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen! Daher hole ich das Thema noch mal kurz hoch.

Wann schneidet man Teichbinse, __ Kalmus und Wasserschwertlilie zurück? Besser im Spätherbst oder doch besser bis zum Ende der Frostperiode warten! Und dann besser ein Stück über der Wasseroberfläche oder kann man die alten Pflanzen auch kurz über dem Wurzelballen abschneiden?

Danke schon mal!

LG

frido


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hi Frido,

am besten gar nicht dran schnippeln. Beim __ Kalmus und __ Iris reicht es gelegentlich mal  die braunen Blätter abzuzupfen, Die toten Blätter wirken übrigens wie ein Eisfreihalter. (Darum auch abgstorbenes __ Schilf/__ Rohrkolben den Winter über stehen lassen), vVor den Frühjahr rotten sie auch kaum - zumindest nicht das was im Eis einfriert bzw. nur wenige cm tief im Wasser liegt und deswegen nicht unterm Eis nicht von __ Schnecken ect gefressen wird , daher reicht es dieses im Frühjahr zu tun

MfG Frank


----------



## frido (29. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

OK-danke, dann hab ich ja noch nix falsch gemacht...


----------



## frido (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Muss das Thema noch mal kurz hoch holen. Der Winter neigt sich ja nun dem Ende und meine Teichbinse sieht ganz schön zerfleddert aus. Mind. 70 % der Stängel sind braun oder umgeknickt, nur in der Mitte halten ein paar Stengel noch die grüne Farbe. Soll ich die Binse wirklich so stehen lassen oder besser kurz über der Wasseroberfläche abschneiden und auf den neuen Austrieb warten?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Hallo Frido,

lass die Binse so wie sie ist.
In wenigen Tagen bzw. Wochen je nach Witterung, kommt der Neuaustrieb und die
alten verwelkten Stengel fallen dann wie von selbst ab.
Diese sollst Du aber dann schon aus dem Wasser nehmen.

LG Markus


----------



## frido (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Teichbinse aus Naturteich*

Alles klar-Danke! Neaustrieb wird sich bei mir noch etwas verzögern-hab noch 30 cm Eis auf´m Teich. Aber es taut bereits...


----------

